
Hacking the fundraising process with a comic book - the9to5
https://www.businessinsider.com/thinknum-comic-book-pitch-deck-series-a-2019-8
======
ugwigr
one of the cofounders of Thinknum here, we had very few connections and
Marta's idea for a comic book helped us get meetings with the many top VCs.

